# Sticky  AKFF Select September 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
September 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Spring has sprung in name only, with the southern states being remarkably quiet this month. This has given people time to contemplate what it takes to make a safer summer, with a bumper contribution on safety. The expected winter dominance from the warmer north has arrived in spring with a plethora of pelagics gracing the pages of AKFF select. Meanwhile, those of us from the south just want the snow to stop falling. Not jealous, honest.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Paulo takes a break from work to work the breaks all over Suburban SE Qld.
Geminiwraith trolls up a crabeater on a quiet day at Noosa Qld.
Boogie provides a word picture more captivating than any photograph in Hawaii USA.
Then he backs it up with a piscatorial pictorial at Christmas Island.
Kayakone defies doctors orders to rehabilitate with a metre of Longtail off Scarborough Qld.
Beekeeper explains what what the same ordeal looked like through green coloured glasses.
Then, refusing to be outdone, spins his own tale at Scarborough Qld.
Brez and Pescado have the Midas touch, turning pork into gold at Windamere NSW.
Indiedog, Nad97, Foxx1, Huwie, Jfish87, Kahuma and Lapse say goodbye country, hello nightclub at Jumpinpin Qld.
Getsharkd shows that a bycatch can be the big catch at the Hawkesbury River NSW.
And Sunshiner is a rare spectator among many at Noosa Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Couta101 fills four minutes with rashied, grey and sandy monsters at Palm Beach Qld.
Darwin animates his desperation to avoid those pesky bream at Turriell Bay NSW.
Proangler doubles the fun, the generations, the cobia and the islands at Double Island Qld.
And Babymerv discovers a better form of sail propulsion at Rompin Malaysia.

Q&A
Bildad tries to rid himself of his trolling addiction by finding better ways to flick plastics.
Smilne prompts some expert advice concerning the latest tests of shark shields.
Ubolt wants to know why he still manages to gut hook when using circle hooks.
Punchanello wonders if the price to pay for pricey braid is yet more wind knots.
Paulo goes all scientific and provides some real insights into the habits of Longtail Tuna.
And Nezevic wants to convert old tax dollars into new custom built graphite.

Safety
Squidley shows us how he made his Revo11 not new anymore.
Olddood gets grumpy at people that aren't sufficiently scared of the dark.
Artie gives us a considered retrospective on his unexpected exit and re-entry.
Labrat asks the simple question whether in weather to tether.
And Scott wants to walky the talky by adding a VHF radio to his new AI.

Kayak Showroom
Squidley again, this time with a before shot of his Hobie Revolution 11 with sail.
Indiedog draws out the drooling as he slowly pimps his Stealth Evo 465.
And Nativeman shows us what he learnt from his first marriage to a Mantra Palani.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Yesssss, one less on the bucket list. Punchy makes the select. Toot-toot!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

punchanello said:


> Yesssss, one less on the bucket list. Punchy makes the select. Toot-toot!


If only if was for catching fish. ;-)


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

just wanted to thank the admins for posting up some of my articles in the Septemebr issue of AKFF select September 2012.. very cool.. MAHALO..


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Keep writing up adventures like that so eloquently and you'll keep getting included Boogie. Thanks for the contribution.


----------

